# Mis circuitos integrados se sobrecalientan



## MacPerez (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola:

Resulta que cuando estoy trabajando sobre mi protoboard y la alimento con pilas (5 voltios) ando sin problemas. 
Tengo una fuente de alimentación que proporciona 5 voltios de tensión, especial para trabajar con electrónica digital. Cuando alimento mi circuito mediante la fuente, los circuitos integrados se calientan muchísimo y al cabo de un minuto tengo que desconectarla por temor a que los queme.

¿alguna idea de por qué sucede esto?

Gracias compañeros/as.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2011)

pone algunos esquemas asi sabemos que cis y como estas conectandolos.

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

¿ Cuanto consume tu circuito ?
Cuando lo alimentas con pilas, ¿ Funciona bién ?

Te pregunto esto, porque puede que cuando lo alimentas con pilas, no entregues la intensidad máxima de trabajo a los IC´s y estos no generan la misma temperatura que cuando lo alimentas con la fuente. Puede que esa temperatura sea normal. Mide la tensión de la pila con carga y si cae por debajo de 5V, tu circuito está mal alimentado o lo que es lo mismo, las pilas no entregan la intensidad que necesitas.

No vendria mal que subieras el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2011)

y si, no es lo mismo un ci de control que uno que es un amplificador integrado de potencia .


----------



## MacPerez (Jun 3, 2011)

Se tratan simplemente de circuitos integrados de lógica de función fija. Puertas, latch´s, flip-flops, contadores de décadas, etc. Son  de la familia 74LSXX.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

Tu fuente no tendra rizado?? que clase de fuente usas?  como mides los 5 VDC?  probaste medir en la fuente DC que nivel de Ac haY??


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Forzosamente tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte... revisa el cableado o que el proto no este en corto internamente....

Tambien puede suceder que algun chip no sirva


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Forzosamente tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte... revisa el cableado o que el proto no este en corto internamente....
> 
> Tambien puede suceder que algun chip no sirva



Pero si con baterias esta BIEN??? no creo sea un corto, segun EL la falla se produce al colocar la fuente, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

MacPerez dijo:


> Se tratan simplemente de circuitos integrados de lógica de función fija. Puertas, latch´s, flip-flops, contadores de décadas, etc. Son  de la familia 74LSXX.
> 
> Saludos



Si, peroooo...no contestaste a ninguna de mis preguntas.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Si, peroooo...no contestaste a ninguna de mis preguntas.
> 
> Saludos.



No podra ser que este durmiendo????  uno sabe con los horarios mundiales????


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Pero si con baterias esta BIEN??? no creo sea un corto, segun EL la falla se produce al colocar la fuente, chauuuuuuuu



El echo de usar baterias o fuentes no importa... lo que me imagino que sucede es que la bateria al tener menor carga hace que los integrados se calienten menos... por lo que no se nota que exista un corto....


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

Commmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooo   que por ser con baterias no se nota el corto??? como asi?? un corto es una baja o cero resistencia tenga o no carga la bateria se vera afectada , si bien puede que el corto con baterias no provoque el mismo calentamiento hara caer la tension y el circuito NO FUNCIONARA, cosa diferente de lo que dice el que con baterias funciona bIEN, chauuuuu


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Si me ha pasado... especialmente si la bateria no es nueva... 

Incluso alguna vez tenia un circuito que funcionaba perfectamente bien con baterias nuevas.. cuando llegamos de la escuela a probarlo a la casa nos dimos cuenta que habiamos dejado las baterias y lo unico que teniamos a la mano para probar era el cable de 5V de una fuente de PC (que da hasta 5A si mal no recuerdo), asi que procedimos a conectarlo a la fuente de la PC y sorpresa!! que se nos prende una resistencia como foco....alli nos dimos cuenta que en realidad habia un corto que no habiamos notado...


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah pero una resistencia baja es muy diferente de un corto, creo ahi el error en el concepto, un corto es  cero resistencia y por lo tanto ninguna fuente te dara tension si la tenes puesta a ella o se quema la fuente o el corto ya sea un elemento o cableado, chauuuuuu


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2011)

No... un corto no solo quiere decir que vas a juntar el positivo de la fuente con la tierra.... tambien existen cortos que juntan otras partes del circuito (señales analogicas con señales digitales o señales de datos con señales de control, etc) al no saber que se junta con que entonces no sabes como esta fluyendo la corriente... y por lo tanto que circuitos se van a sobrecalentar.... muchas veces las baterias ya estan desgastadas y solo pueden proveer cierta corriente maxima, lo que hace que se caliente el integrado (resistencia, capacitor o lo que sea que este recibiendo la carga) pero no lo suficiente para detactarlo.... simplemente notaras un flujo de corriente elevada si colocas un multimetro

Al conectar una fuente mas grande que puede proveer mas corriente esa limitante desaparece y la corriente en corto se eleva.. haciendo que el elemento se caliente mas... y entonces es cuando lo detectas... 

Otro ejemplo que me paso fue con un PIC... resulta que olvide cambiar el estado de los puertos y en vez de tenerlos como entradas los tenia como salidas, esto hacia que el PIC se calentara pero muy tenuemente... era casi imposible de detectar, lo note gracias a que compare la temperatura con otro circuito integrado dentro del mismo circuito.... y despues procedi a conectar un amperimetro en la entrada del circuito para medir la corriente total y cotejarla con mis calculos.... resulto que la corriente era 4 veces encima de lo que esperaba... en cuanto cambie el programa y reconfigure el puerto el problema desaparecio y todo volvio a la normalidad...


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Ah pero una resistencia baja es muy diferente de un corto, creo ahi el error en el concepto, un corto es  cero resistencia y por lo tanto ninguna fuente te dara tension si la tenes puesta a ella o se quema la fuente o el corto ya sea un elemento o cableado, chauuuuuu



Tu te refieres a un _*corto franco*_ ...... 0 Ω

Saludos.


----------



## MacPerez (Jun 10, 2011)

Perdonad que tardara en responder pero es que estaba muy ocupado.

Todos los montajes que he hecho en la protoboard funcionan bien con baterías. Cuando conecto la fuente de alimentación se calientan muchísimo y tengo que desconectarla. Supongo que si la dejo conectada 3 minutos me quemaría los circuitos integrados.

Cualquier IC que conecte a la fuente se sobrecalienta. Únicamente con conectar el pin Vcc y el GND con la fuente, ya es suficiente para que alcance una temperatura peligrosa, sin necesidad de desarrollar un circuito más elaborado, es decir, simplemente con alimentar el IC con la fuente, éste se quema. 

He medido con mi multímetro la corriente continua que entrega la fuente y es exactamente de 5 voltios. *Sin embargo (y aquí está el detalle), he medido la corriente alterna que entrega la fuente y me da un valor de ¡10 voltios!*

Por eso no veo necesario subir ningún esquema. Creo que el problema es de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2011)

Pues si, deberias de enseñarnos como está diseñada.
Rectificacion (diodos)
Filtrado (condensadores)
Regulación (Ic regulador estavilizador)

Una fuente en condiciones es importante.

Saludos.


----------



## MacPerez (Jun 10, 2011)

La fuente no la diseñé yo. Es nueva, comprada, de marca Blausonic.
No la puedo abrir porque entonces pierdo la garantía. Lo mejor será que la lleve a la tienda.

Saludos y gracias.

PD: Electronec, pensaba que te referías a que subiera el esquema de mis circuitos armados en la protoboard y no al esquema de la fuente. ¿Te referías al esquema de la fuente?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2011)

MacPerez dijo:


> ¿Te referías al esquema de la fuente?


Efectívamente, pero no hace falta ya veo que tienes buena fuente y funciona bién, no está mal.

Lo de los 10 v es normal, si mides continua estando puesto en alterna, si mide pero mide mal. ¿por qué?  Sencillo. El mutímetro mide la tensión media de la alterna rectificada  internamente, pero está calibrado en valores eficaces (RMS). la relación  entre ambas es 1,11.


Saludos.


----------

